# G36 laser grip?



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

Do they make a laser grip that fits on the Glock 36. I'd prefer on that is activated from the rear of the grip, but I don't know if one exists.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I put the laser rod on all my glocks,And it is perfect.And if you like the green light. I picked up the green bulb for 15.00 bucks from radioshack. You can get any color you like. But green & red work the best. My friend put pink in has lady's g-26. It works good to.

https://www.lasermax.com/ProductDetails/tabid/127/ProductID/294/Default.aspx


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The grips are not replaceable and there is no rail on the G36 so I think you are locked in with the laser rods or I've seen a laser that mounts in place of the standard rear sights.

See: http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/01/24/laserlyte-rear-sight-laser-rl-1/


----------



## jblack58 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you weren't already aware, crimson trace makes the lg-436 laser guard for the G36. It fits on the front of the trigger guard. I tried the lasermax rod with my G36, but didn't like the way it is activated. I prefer the way CTC products are activated. I feel they are more instinctive. 

If you feel you want the lasermax rod with your G36, I have one I'll sell you for $150 shipped.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cat said:


> I put the laser rod on all my glocks,And it is perfect.And if you like the green light. I picked up the green bulb for 15.00 bucks from radioshack. You can get any color you like. But green & red work the best. My friend put pink in has lady's g-26. It works good to.
> 
> https://www.lasermax.com/ProductDetails/tabid/127/ProductID/294/Default.aspx


Bulbs? You lost me. Please explain.


----------

